

Please help me to choose....... - botella

I'm in the middle of choosing which is worth building for-----------a tell a story/comment website which I got a partner to advertise or a facebook application which I'm doing by myself and have no idea yet what kind of app is it?Which do you think is worth rewarding?Any ideas....
======
soyelmango
Neither... please give us more information, or at least develop your ideas
more.

Or hmmmm, are you asking HN to do your homework assignment?

------
hotmind
It doesn't sound like you're passionate about either idea, so I'd say neither
as well.

